# Anybody work for Life Line Ambulance out of Prescott, AZ



## SkyAce (Dec 28, 2008)

Anybody work for Life Line Ambulance out of Prescott, AZ. I'm think about moving there and was wondering what kind of pay scale they have and if its a good company to work for. Thanks


----------



## MMiz (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread has some information.  If you find out information, please share it with us.

Good luck!


----------



## MagicTyler (Dec 29, 2008)

Move to Flagstaff!!!! WAY better than Prescott.  

What I've heard about life line (mind you these are just rumors) is that they treat their employees like crap. BUT they train the heck out of um, and I know they have quite a few quality medics. But that's just the rumors that I've heard, I've never actually worked for them.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 29, 2008)

*I talked with them...*

Lived in PRC for a year.  Pretty, but I'd not be able to do over 12 months there.  It's not my sort of place.  Great weather, though, quaint town, lots of old people, kind of a funny layout because parts are really built on the mountain.

Anyway, talked with LL.  They were incredibly nice to me and said they'd love to hire me.  I really only did it to get a feel for the situation, because I was leaving anyway.  They seemed to put an emphasis on compassion for people and for psych pts when I talked, no clue why.  Other than that, I don't remember much about it.  There rigs are pretty standard.

If you do move there, don't go hiking all the way in to the granite dells at night.  It's farther than it looks, and if you don't take a sweater you'll just about freeze to death. 

Also, I don't trust the Carls Junior by the west-side Walmart.


----------



## SkyAce (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. If anybody knows anything else. Drop me a line! -Steve


----------



## EMTFL (Dec 30, 2008)

MagicTyler said:


> Move to Flagstaff!!!! WAY better than Prescott.
> 
> What I've heard about life line (mind you these are just rumors) is that they treat their employees like crap. BUT they train the heck out of um, and I know they have quite a few quality medics. But that's just the rumors that I've heard, I've never actually worked for them.



Flagstaff is beautiful


----------



## KE7FEH (Jan 4, 2009)

If you like the mountains please try Guardian Ambulance in Flagstaff they are hospital based at Flagstaff General. Very little turn over of staff so that alone can tell you how they treat thier folks.  Good luck..


----------



## terrible one (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting story. BTW my brother goes to NAU in Flagstaff, awesome place to live.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like a horrifically bad owner to me.


----------

